# Super Boy and Wonder Woman test shot



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

These kits are splendid!:thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Are you sure that's the Moebius test shot because it has the Aurora Super Boy nameplate that Frank is going to change by deleting the space to read Superboy.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work Yasutoshi!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Is WWs belt part of the kit???? The original doesn't have it. It was an addition to the kit David Fisher built up.....

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

This is an early set of test shots Yasutoshi was doing for us. The belt is included in the kit, but it can be built without it as well. Name plate is changed in later versions, but first test shots had the original spelling of "Super Boy" instead of "Superboy".


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

why does Superboy look like he's wearing makeup and lipstick!?!!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Buc said:


> why does Superboy look like he's wearing makeup and lipstick!?!!


Red Kryptonite induced Superboy to discover his feminine side. It was only temporary.

Nice to see that these Aurora classics are going to be available at affordable prices. The best I could do when I was collecting was a resin copy of WW and the CS version of Superboy - both of which cost me close to $100.00 each at the time.

:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful work, Yasutoshi - They both look fantastic! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful work as always Yasutoshi !:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Never had these as a kid and can't wait till they come in, got a couple of each on pre-order.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Zorro said:


> Nice to see that these Aurora classics are going to be available at affordable prices.
> :thumbsup:


Agreed.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Awsome work Yasutoshi!
I never had either of these kits when they were originally released,So i'll be buying both.
It's funny cause i had a lot of the Comic scenes kits back in the day,But never saw the CS's version of Super Boy on the shelves & never knew it was available at the time:freak:
The Wonder Woman kit was obviously no longer in production,so i never knew of that one either. Thanks for bringing them back moebius!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Had 'em both as a kid...Blew 'em both up with firecrackers...
Yep getting them both again :thumbsup:
no firecrackers this time...promise
Great work Yasutoshi :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Ya know - I got lucky!:thumbsup: I have a boxed Aurora Superboy, a Aurora Comic Scene Super boy and a builtup sitting on my shelf. Now I only have a resin copy of WW and always wanted her but she's always been to high in cost. And plus - I never build the resin copy WW. Oh well.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

As always, Nice work, Yasutoshi!!! - Denis


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job! Looking forward to these. I had the original Longbox Superboy as a kid. I even remember the day was overcast and cloudy, walking a few blocks to the store, paying for it, taking it home and building it on a Saturday afternoon. It started raining by the time I got home. I got a comic scenes version at Wonderfest 3 or 4. I was bummed with the stickers, but was just glad to have it again. I never did get the WW.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

When Will They Be Realeased!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Moebius said:


> This is an early set of test shots Yasutoshi was doing for us. The belt is included in the kit, but it can be built without it as well. Name plate is changed in later versions, but first test shots had the original spelling of "Super Boy" instead of "Superboy".


Well. you have the right man for the job, Moebius. I just love his work......


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*It would be nice if we had a release date....something to look forward to..

Z
*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Had 'em both as a kid...Blew 'em both up with firecrackers...


Denis, why does that not surprise me?.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Denis, why does that not surprise me?.....
> 
> Chris.


Surprises me...I figured he would've used the ol' "Red Ryder" on them...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Surprises me...I figured he would've used the ol' "Red Ryder" on them...


I had to use the Red Ryder on the Batman model...ran out of firecrackers......and as a matter of fact Chris made me a new Owl for the Batman kit, the original took a direct hit from 'ol Red and it vaporized
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Denis, I'll have to hollow cast some owls for you so you can recall fond memories....

Chris.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent work on both kits Yasutoshi! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody. 
I look forward to these kits being released very.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tower Hobbies says late June for Wonder Woman and late May for Superboy.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love the retro 1950's look on these kits!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Superboy, Wonder Woman, and Confederate Raider all at the same time. Hate to do that, just the way it timed out. About 2nd-3rd week of June from what I can currently tell.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great news, Maybe I'll have some extra $$$ by then!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Moebius said:


> Superboy, Wonder Woman, and Confederate Raider all at the same time. Hate to do that, just the way it timed out. About 2nd-3rd week of June from what I can currently tell.


Well...at least with this heads-up...I can start putting money aside now!

BTW: great line-up Frank for the summer!

MMM


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great job Yasutoshi! I was wondering and may have missed a posting but is Superboy's chest emblem like the original or a decal. The shots look like the original. Now to finish my collection, I'll be needing the penguin 
Thanks
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Superboy, Wonder Woman, and Confederate Raider all at the same time. Hate to do that, just the way it timed out. About 2nd-3rd week of June from what I can currently tell.



Superboy, Wonder Woman, and Confederate Raider all at the same time....
Don't ever apologise for releasing these 3 models again...EVER!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

No Joke finally getting my 2 grail kits ! i already have a comic scenes superboy but still getting the repop! 

Robert.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

How about it, Frank??? a penguin?? its the last kit left aurorawise, from the DC line that has not been repopped?? perhaps a limited run?????like captain Action??



Z


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Zathros - read this:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=291237

I think post number 4 is the one you want to pay attention to.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is a threesome many of us are looking forward to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Slight shipping change. WW and Superboy should be in port within 10 days, Raider is July with MOTM Creature. Soon enough though!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

deadmanincfan said:


> :woohoo:


Ditto! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Slight shipping change. WW and Superboy should be in port within 10 days, Raider is July with MOTM Creature. Soon enough though!


Thanks for the update. I am sure your estimates are as well considered and accurate as your incredible products. Got em' all "locked and loaded" at Megahobby when they arrive.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Gonna be a GREAT summer! Thanks Frank!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Good news!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Gonna be a GREAT summer! Thanks Frank!


*
It's actually going to be a SUPER WONDERful summer!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I'm surprised the creature is coming out that soon....I hope it actually makes it here in July:thumbsup:*

*Z*


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Zathros said:


> *I'm surprised the creature is coming out that soon....I hope it actually makes it here in July:thumbsup:*
> 
> *Z*


Leaves China July 2....


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Zathros said:


> How about it, Frank??? a penguin?? its the last kit left aurorawise, from the DC line that has not been repopped?? perhaps a limited run?????like captain Action??
> 
> 
> 
> Z


Hmm...I wonder if their license covers the Bat Characters? When you think about it, the Batman family of figures seems like a no-brainer for someone to reissue, but they are conspicuously absent from the market.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Polar Lights has the license for Bat-related model kits at the moment.

- GJS


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

The Batman said:


> Polar Lights has the license for Bat-related model kits at the moment.
> 
> - GJS


That's pretty much what I thought, but wasn't sure if maybe the license made a distinction between vehicle and figure kits. I know things like that can get very particular sometimes.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Or maybe the license is split -- one company can have the TV show, another the movie, another the comic characters.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The Batman said:


> Polar Lights has the license for Bat-related model kits at the moment.
> 
> - GJS


Actually they have a license for 1966 TV related. Moebius has the Comic Batman and Dark Knight film license....


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Great! So.... ya gonna DO anything in particular with that license, Frank?

- GJS


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The Batman said:


> Great! So.... ya gonna DO anything in particular with that license, Frank?
> 
> - GJS


We're working on it....


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Actually they have a license for 1966 TV related. Moebius has the Comic Batman and Dark Knight film license....





Moebius said:


> We're working on it....


Interesting.

Well.. I guess this answers where the DC-Time-Warner suits think the AURORA Penguin model sorts under.

I'm of the mind that it could fall under either the '66 TV Show, OR, the comic book styles. The model has aspects of both, but is NOT truly the Burgess version from the show.

Oh well, at least we know what's what now. (As if that mattered.  )

Can't wait to see what Moebius has in store for Batman and Green Lantern!  

g.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That's great Frank. I just finished my Aurora/Revell original Creature model which turned out great and can apply all the tricks to this new one. And that swimming pose is perfect for the smaller model. You are making this a fun summer Frank and thanks again. Just keep putting them out and I will buy most of them. Just can't get into the Confederate Raider or the cars too much, at least the "real" cars. I love the von Franco though and would buy more of those. Whatever happened to a new Tom Daniel design? I have purchased his others from Revell or Monogram.


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Moebius said:


> Actually they have a license for 1966 TV related. Moebius has the Comic Batman and Dark Knight film license....


That's really excellent news, looking forward to seeing what you come up with Frank. If what Moebius has done up to this point is any indication, I'm sure it's gonna' be great! :thumbsup:


----------



## VADER66 (Nov 16, 2001)

This is so great! My daughter can not wait to get the Superboy and WW kits. With talks about the Batman related figures, all is good and exciting. 

To take a moment, I just want to say thank you to all involved for these. As a father wanting to share his love for models with his kids, it pleases me to no end that these characters are coming forward in styrene format. 

In a business that is primarily based with vehicles and such, I must say it has been a little difficult to find subject matter that can appeal to her. So once again Thank You to PL and Moebius. 
As I see it, you are succeeding not only in pleasing the nostalgia loving crowd, but as equally important, your bringing the love of models back to the young kids as well. Something that has been a sad loss with todays generation. Big Thumbs up for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

My daughter has been watching me do the models with my son, and now she wants to do one with me. Wonder Woman to the rescue!


----------

